# REALLY freaking out...first root canal on Monday



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Because of a series of stupid mistakes by more than one dentist, one of my teeth has finally given in and I need my first root canal. Is that bad for someone who's just turned 31??

I'm booked to go in on Monday but am REALLY wondering why I should bother. I am tempted just to have the tooth pulled no thanks to the amount of pain and time on the dentist chair it has already caused me!

Does anyone have root canal stories (good or bad) that they can share? I know the old ways were a bit archaic (and involved lots of needles), but I heard from a workmate that they are relatively painless these days. I really have no knowledge of it all, just read a Wiki article and am PETRIFIED of needles (I am lucky they can get me sitting still for the needles for fillings, etc).


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

I had one......... it's not that bad. I am also not a fan of needles.

The only thing I found was that my jaw got tired from being open for so long. Lucky my dentist had a plastic wedge to put in my mouth so I didn't have to keep it open by my self.

Don't sweat it.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't worry, once the freezing sets in, the toughest part is the time you gotta keep your jaw opened. Even with the rubber block in your mouth, when you're done, you jaw feels weird. Make sure to tell the dentist if you start to feel some pain and they can freeze you more. At that point, the needles don't hurt anymore anyways. Altho more freezing means longer wait to unfreeze. So don't bite your tongue! 

Don't be tempted to yank the tooth. Cuz now, you will be missing a tooth and then to get one back in there will require implants at probably close to $5k.


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

No, don't pull your tooth. Voice of experience here, you want to keep all your own teeth as long as possible. I hate needles too, maybe see if you can get them to do small amounts of the freezing, not so deep as when they are trying to get the area numb as quick as possible? Do they put the numbing cream on before the needle?

I have short roots and now they are talking about doing an implant ($3600.00) on a tooth that needs a root canal. I wanted to just have a crown put on the tooth after the root canal but cuz of short roots, they want to do the implant. So, if you have great teeth and good roots, just get the root canal.

Is this the same dentist who contributed to the series of mistakes? If so, look for another dentist.

You can also be sedated if needles really freak you out. Lots of people go that route too. 

I'm the same, really hate the needles more than the actual drilling, filling, etc... but once it is frozen and no pain, it is fine (and I've had 4 root canals in my life).

You should try having an implant ratcheted into your jaw ... that was not fun! lol


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I hate going to the dentist and the needles and the stuff they do to you and the feeling of ozyness afterwards and the smell and the money you need to pay that is not covered by your insurance...
Got to be done I guess since they know best.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Had one done a couple of years ago, I must of read the same stories. Fears unfounded, you do get needles, but otherwise like others said, your jaw gets tired - just think of it as a mega sized filling.

After the original root canal, you'll need a couple more visits about a year or so later for the crown. Crown looks pretty real, glad I went through the procedure. 

Will his be covered under extended health?


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I am feeling a bit better about it... still not happy I have to get it done but... 



hp10BII said:


> After the original root canal, you'll need a couple more visits about a year or so later for the crown. Crown looks pretty real, glad I went through the procedure.
> 
> Will his be covered under extended health?


I had looked at some basic information and it looks like the procedure should be 100% covered but I need to double-check before then so I'm not in for more bad news on the day! I didn't realize the crown was a separate thing and wonder if my extended health will cover that... I read that the life of the tooth and success of the root canal is greatly increased by having a crown.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Depending on your extended health insurance, but most likely the crown is not covered unless you have a very good plan. The root canal should be covered to a certain maximum amount only.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Root canals are typically covered but crowns usually have special rules. Very likely no full coverage and many extended health plans require dentists to provide them with an estimate of the cost before even approving them. Personally I would totally do the crown.



teija said:


> Thanks everyone! I am feeling a bit better about it... still not happy I have to get it done but...
> 
> I had looked at some basic information and it looks like the procedure should be 100% covered but I need to double-check before then so I'm not in for more bad news on the day! I didn't realize the crown was a separate thing and wonder if my extended health will cover that... I read that the life of the tooth and success of the root canal is greatly increased by having a crown.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey they are no big deal at all...though I have a abcess from a improperly done one from 20 years ago. Going into hospital for surgery next week for that.I have had a few done ( not braggin by any means ) and have actually fallin asleep juring one .I actually woke up because the guy was tapping my tooth saying .. wow he doesn't even wake up when I do this as 30 young dentists laughed out loud ...embarassing to say the least ..( it was done at ubc as a training thing...have had gold fillings done there free of charge as well with 30 wanna beess hanging around ....7 hours in a chair was enough for me at one time.
Dont be concerned they do them all the time...kinda like a tire shop fixin a flat......I know you feel better now


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i almost dosed off in the root canal i had. Nowadays its greatly improved to what it was like when i was a little kid and my parents were complaining of them. There is even a specialization to dentistry called an Endodontist. They only deal with root canals and root related issues and are excellent at what they do. The only pain you will feel is the needle, and if its a 3 root canal, you may start feeling pain towards the end due to freezing starting to wear off.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

root canal is not that bad, as soon as freezing kicks in you're ok, how bad is the root? you might need to put a crown on the root canal-ed tooth later on. Ask your dentist about it.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

just read your other replies, yeah crown is usually not fully covered by insurance, but if your insurance covers, it will be around 50% to 75% depending on your plan.


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

The fear of needles is the only phobia that decreases blood pressure. I have a high fear myself and the dentist is the only thing that I haven't managed to beat. No matter what I do, I come close to passing out each time. I've noticed that there's different techniques that dentists can use, which can play a major role: Since needle phobia decreases blood flow, it's the duration of decreased blood flow that creates the most discomforting of effects for myself. My first dentist, knowing my fear, injected in one area and injected more anesthetic in that one area. This caused me to be able to fight from vomiting, but my mouth was frozen for 2-3 hours after. My second dentist spent more time injecting in multiple locations using less anesthetic overall which ended up with me vomiting on multiple occasions, but I noticed my mouth was only frozen for about 45 minutes after. This makes me wonder if making the request to use fewer injections might speed up the point at which anxiety is at a max and thus help you decrease the negative symptoms of your needle phobia. I haven't had a needle since this observation, so I've been unable to test it. Thought I'd share if it might help you (I know how badly I've wanted to beat my needle phobia).


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

do the rootcanal. had my first when i was 20. they are not a big deal, but ask for a wedge for sure. less tiring. try to relax...


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone! It always helps to hear some first-hand accounts when dealing with an "unknown"!

And thanks Bill... I will think of myself as a car with a flat.... lol!!



Aquaman said:


> Dont be concerned they do them all the time...kinda like a tire shop fixin a flat......I know you feel better now


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

ncutler said:


> The fear of needles is the only phobia that decreases blood pressure.


Wow, is it really? I thought all phobias made people light-headed...but yeah, I really get light-headed (low blood pressure) and when it's really bad everything starts blacking out. I haven't passed out from it yet but it is just SOOOO annoying!! My mum can't figure what triggered it in me, but I have never liked needles. I would LOVE to get rid of my phobia (it's not a conscious choice to have it), but I guess with these things it is best to figure out the ways to work around it. For example, if I ever need needles, I've been told to make sure I'm lying down, ALWAYS tell whoever is attending that I have a needle phobia (so that they know to deal carefully with me, and that I could have a risk of passing out), etc.

I manage at the dentist, but I still get light-headed and then start feeling a bit ill. After the amount of fillings and work I've had done in the past couple of years you'd think I was a pro by now! I'm planning on taking it easy on Monday afternoon after the work, so that will be my reward for being brave


----------

